# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Որդեգրված երեխա

## Նարե91

Թեման բացելու պատճառ հանդիսացավ ծանոթներիցս մեկի հետ տեղի ունեցած դեպքը:
50-ին մոտ կին է, ապրում է 3 երեխաների ու 90-ամյա մոր հետ: Մի որոշ ժամանակ առաջ շատ պատահական պարզում է, որ այդ 90-ամյա կինն իր կենսաբանական մայրը չէ, իրեն՝ դեռ նորածին, էդ կինը որդեգրել է:
Լուրն իմանալուց ի վեր՝ սթրեսներ, ընկճախտ, հիվանդանոցներ, դեղեր ու մի խոսքով՝ ծանր ու դժվարին իրավիճակ: Էդ կնոջն էլ տեսնել չի ուզում ու մեղադրում է, որ իրեն մինչ օրս չի ասել: Կինն էլ արդարանում է, որ եթե այն ժամանակ ասեր, ապա կկորցներ էրէխուն:
Հիմա ՝ ո՞նց եք մտածում, էսպիսի իրավիճակից խուսափելու համար չարժե արդյո՞ք երեխայի՝ գիտակցական տարիքի հասնելուց հետո , նրան կամաց-կամաց նախապատրաստել, որ ինքը որդեգրված է: Չէ՞ որ երեխան ունի իրավունք իմանալու այդ մասին:

----------

Jarre (18.02.2014), Smokie (18.02.2014), Vardik! (18.02.2014), Աթեիստ (18.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.02.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իմ համար Էդ նույնն ա, որ երեխեքս մեծանան ու հանկարծ իմանան, որ իրանք ոչ թե բնական ճանապարհով են ծնվել, այլ կեսարյանով, ու դրա համար չուզենան երեսս տեսնել, պատճառաբանելով, որ դա պտի շուտ ասած լինեի։

Իրա մայրն ուզեցել ա երեխա ունենալ, ունեցել ա, հիմա դրա համար սեքսով ա զբաղվել, թե թուղթ լրացնելով, երեխայի գործը չի։ Եթե երեխան պետք ա դրա համար մորից նեղանա, աղբը գցեք դրան, սկսեք 0-ից։

Մնում ա երեխաները նեղանան, որ իրանց միսիոներական դիրքով չեն «ստեղծել» (зачать բառի հայերենը չհիշեցի)։

----------

Cassiopeia (18.02.2014), Jarre (18.02.2014), Lusina (18.02.2014), Արէա (18.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2014), Շինարար (18.02.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իմ համար Էդ նույնն ա, որ երեխեքս մեծանան ու հանկարծ իմանան, որ իրանք ոչ թե բնական ճանապարհով են ծնվել, այլ կեսարյանով, ու դրա համար չուզենան երեսս տեսնել, պատճառաբանելով, որ դա պտի շուտ ասած լինեի։
> 
> Իրա մայրն ուզեցել ա երեխա ունենալ, ունեցել ա, հիմա դրա համար սեքսով ա զբաղվել, թե թուղթ լրացնելով, երեխայի գործը չի։ Եթե երեխան պետք ա դրա համար մորից նեղանա, աղբը գցեք դրան, սկսեք 0-ից։
> Մնում ա երեխաները նեղանան, որ իրանց միսիոներական դիրքով չեն «ստեղծել» (зачать բառի հայերենը չհիշեցի)։


Արտ, համաձայն եմ հետդ, ճիշտ ես:
Էդ խեղճ 90 տարեկան, մի ոտն արդեն էն տարածքներում գտնվող կնոջը տեսնել չուզելը, երես թեքելն իհարկե մեղմ ասած էգոցենտրիզմ ա: Հատկապես որ աղջիկն էլ երեք երեխատեր, եքա կնիկ ա: Էդ վատանալ-մատանալն էլ հաստատ տարիների ուշադրության պակասից ա գալիս, մարդը երկար ժամանակ իրադարձությունների կենտրոնում չի եղել ըստ երևույթին, կարիքն ունի դրա:

Բայց ստեղ այլ պահ կա... չի կարա չլինի:
Էն վրա տված գիտակցումը, որ քեզ սաղ կյանքդ խաբել են: Որ քեզ պահած, մեծացրած մարդը էդ կարգի ինֆորմացիան քեզնից թաքցրել ա (ի դեպ հալալ ա, կարգին գաղտնիք պահող ա եղել, 50 տարի...  կամ էլ հարևան-բարեկամ չի ունեցել):
Հեշտ չի Արտ, փորձի մի պահ քո վրա վերցնես: Համոզված եմ՝ երես չէիր թեքի, ճնշումնդ էլ չէր բարձրանա հավետ, բայց ներսիցդ քեզ ուտելու էիր: Մենակ նրա համար, որ անմիջական քեզ վերաբերող էդ կարևոր գիտելիքը չես իմացել:

----------

ivy (18.02.2014), Vardik! (18.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իմ համար Էդ նույնն ա, որ երեխեքս մեծանան ու հանկարծ իմանան, որ իրանք ոչ թե բնական ճանապարհով են ծնվել, այլ կեսարյանով, ու դրա համար չուզենան երեսս տեսնել, պատճառաբանելով, որ դա պտի շուտ ասած լինեի։


Արտ, սենց շատ աբսուրդ խնդիր է թվում, բայց երբ իրական դեպքերի հետ ես առընչվում, հասկանում ես, որ սա շատ լուրջ խնդիր ա: Երկու դեպք գիտեմ: Մի դեպքում զույգը երեխա չի կարողացել ունենալ ու մի քանի ամսեկան ռուս աղջկա էին որդեգրել: Աղջկան ոչ մի բան չեն ասում, որ որդեգրված է, ամեն ինչ անելով, որ հանկարծ ճշմարտությունը չիմանա: Բայց ամեն դեպքում շատ ակնհայտ էր, որ աղջիկը որդեգրված էր, որովհետև ծնողները մուգ մաշկ ունեին, կարճահասակ ու սև մազերով, իսկ աղջիկը բարձրահասակ էր, շեկ մազերով ու կապույտ աչքերով: Երբ էդ աղջիկը 30 տարեկան էր, արդեն ամուսնացած, երեխա ունեցած, մեկ ուրիշից իմանում է, որ ինքը որդեգրված է, ընկնում է խորը դեպրեսիայի մեջ: Հետո ամուսնուց բաժանվում է, երեխուն վերցնում ու իրեն էդքան տարի մեծացրած ծնողներին առանց մի բան ասելու, անհետանում: Հիմա ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե ինքն ուր է, արդյոք կենսաբանական ծնողներին գտել է, թե չէ ու ընդհանրապես ինչ է անում:

Մյուս դեպքն ավելի ծանր է, որովհետև հայկական ավանդական էշությունն են արել: Երկու եղբայր են, որոնցից մեկը կնոջ հետ երեխա չի կարողացել ունենալ ու ծնողների որոշմամբ ավագ եղբոր երրորդ երեխուն տվել են կրտսեր եղբոր ընտանիքին պահելու: Սրանից մեծ էշություն հնարավոր չէ պատկերացնել, էս սովորույթը պիտի հայերի մոտ իսպառ վերացվի: Երեխեն հիմա 25 տարեկան է, մինչև հիմա ճշմարտությունը չգիտի: Էսքան տարի իրեն դաստիարակած ու մեծացրած խորթ ծնողների հետ ընդհանրապես յոլա չի գնում, ամեն օր տունը կռիվ է: փոխարենը մի այլ կարգի կապված է իր կենսաբանական ծնողների հետ, ովքեր ամեն կերպ երես են տալիս իրեն: Արդյունքում համ երկու ընտանիքն են վերին աստիճանի դժբախտ, համ էլ ինքը:

Ես գտնում եմ, որ երեխուն ճշմարտությունն ասելը ճիշտ է, բայց շատերը չեն կարողանում դա անել, որովհետև վախենալու լիքը պատճառներ ունեն: Ու հասկանում եմ նաև, թե ինչու են որդեգրված երեխեքը ճշմարտությունն իմանալուց հետո դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնում, որովհետև վերջում պարզվում է, որ բոլորը ճշմարտությունը գիտեին, բացի իրենցից:

Նախորդ գործիս տեղի հավաքարարը որդեգրած երեխա ուներ: Ամուսինը բաժանվել էր ու էդ կինը հավաքարարություն անելով, ամեն տեսակի զողողություններ անելով էդ երեխուն մեծացնում էր: Հիմա աղջիկը 18 տարեկան է, բոլորը գիտեն, որ որդեգրած է, բացի իրենից: Էդ կինը մեկ մեկ հետս խոսում էր, լացելով, թե չգիտի ինչ անի, ճշմարտությունն ասի աղջկա՞ն, թե՞ չէ: Ես իրեն միշտ ասում էի, որ անպայման ինքը թող ասի, որովհետև ուշ թե շուտ աղջիկը մեկ ուրիշից իմանալու է ճշմարտությունը: Բայց մինչև հիմա ինքն աղջկա չի կարողանում խոսել ու ճշմարտությունն ասել:

----------

Smokie (18.02.2014), Vardik! (18.02.2014), Նարե91 (18.02.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ընկեր. եթե ես հասկանամ, թե ինչ ա փոխվում նրանից, որ իմանում եմ, որ ծնողներս ինձ ավանդական տարբերակով չեն ունեցել, կարող ա հասկանամ։
Ոչ մի ձև ուղեղս չի մտնում առաջի պատմության աղջկա արածը։ 

Այսինքն ես սենց եմ հասկանում, ինքը եզի գլոուխ էր, պատճառ էր պետք դա դրսևորելոու համար, գտավ։

2-րդ դեպքում եզի գլուխ են եղել ծնողները։ Էս դեպքում իմանալու դեպքում ինչ ռեակցիա էլ տա, կհասկանամ։

Ոնց հասկանում եմ հասարակության մեջ ինչ որ կոմպլեքս կա նստած՝ «որդեգրած երեխա», ու սաղին սրսկում են, որ դա ահավոր վատ բան ա, դրա համար հենց իմանում են որ իրանք էլ են «դրանից», թողնում գնում են։ Ես որ մինչև էս թեման էդ կոմպլեքսի մասին չգիտեի։

----------

Jarre (18.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Էդ տարիքում տենց ընդունելը, մանավանդ երբ որդեգրողը արդեն 90 տարեկան ա, մի ոտն էստեղ, մեկն էնտեղ, մենակ մի միտք ա մոտս առաջացնում, որ որդեգրվածի կյանքը մեղմ ասած լավ չի անցել, իրան լավ չեն պահել, ինքը միշտ ջերմության, սիրո պակաս ա ունեցել, միշտ իրեն զգացել է օտար, ու մենակ հիմա հասկացել ա (իմացել ա) էդ ամենի իրական պատճառը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էդ տարիքում տենց ընդունելը, մանավանդ երբ որդեգրողը արդեն 90 տարեկան ա, մի ոտն էստեղ, մեկն էնտեղ, մենակ մի միտք ա մոտս առաջացնում, որ որդեգրվածի կյանքը մեղմ ասած լավ չի անցել, իրան լավ չեն պահել, ինքը միշտ ջերմության, սիրո պակաս ա ունեցել, միշտ իրեն զգացել է օտար, ու մենակ հիմա հասկացել ա (իմացել ա) էդ ամենի իրական պատճառը:


Թույլ տուր կասկածել, Արտ:
Եթե տխուր մաթեմս ինձ շատ չի խայտառակում, ուրեմն էդ 90 տարեկան կինը 40-ում ա էս մեկին որդեգրել:
Այսինքն՝ նա չի կարողացել երեխա ունենալ, ցավոք:
Ես չեմ պատկերացնում՝ էդքան տարի երեխա երազելուց հետո բացի անսահման սիրուց էդ կինը ինչ պետք ա տված լինի էդ աղջկան:

----------

Jarre (18.02.2014), Vardik! (18.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ընկեր. եթե ես հասկանամ, թե ինչ ա փոխվում նրանից, որ իմանում եմ, որ ծնողներս ինձ ավանդական տարբերակով չեն ունեցել, կարող ա հասկանամ։
> Ոչ մի ձև ուղեղս չի մտնում առաջի պատմության աղջկա արածը։ 
> 
> Այսինքն ես սենց եմ հասկանում, ինքը եզի գլոուխ էր, պատճառ էր պետք դա դրսևորելոու համար, գտավ։
> 
> 2-րդ դեպքում եզի գլուխ են եղել ծնողները։ Էս դեպքում իմանալու դեպքում ինչ ռեակցիա էլ տա, կհասկանամ։
> 
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ հասարակության մեջ ինչ որ կոմպլեքս կա նստած՝ «որդեգրած երեխա», ու սաղին սրսկում են, որ դա ահավոր վատ բան ա, դրա համար հենց իմանում են որ իրանք էլ են «դրանից», թողնում գնում են։ Ես որ մինչև էս թեման էդ կոմպլեքսի մասին չգիտեի։


Մի կողմից բան չի փոխվում, մյուս կողմից էլ լիքը բան է փոխվում, էն որ էդքան տարի խաբել են քեզ ամենակարևոր ճշմարտությունը թաքցնելով: Իմ նկատելով որդեգրած երեխաներից շատերը մեծանում են վերին աստիճանի երես առած, որովհետև խորթ ծնողները ամեն զոհողություն անում են էս երեխեքի համար: Վերջում էլ երբ որ երես առած, ինչ որ տեղ էլ հաբռգած երեխաները ճշմարտությունն են իմանում, լրիվ ուրիշ ռեակցիա են ցույց տալիս, քան ցույց կտար նորմալ դաստիարակված երեխեն:

----------

Գալաթեա (18.02.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մի կողմից բան չի փոխվում, մյուս կողմից էլ լիքը բան է փոխվում, էն որ էդքան տարի խաբել են քեզ *ամենակարևոր* ճշմարտությունը թաքցնելով: Իմ նկատելով որդեգրած երեխաներից շատերը մեծանում են վերին աստիճանի երես առած, որովհետև խորթ ծնողները ամեն զոհողություն անում են էս երեխեքի համար: Վերջում էլ երբ որ երես առած, ինչ որ տեղ էլ հաբռգած երեխաները ճշմարտությունն են իմանում, լրիվ ուրիշ ռեակցիա են ցույց տալիս, քան ցույց կտար նորմալ դաստիարակված երեխեն:


Ռուֆ, խի՞ ա դա ամենակարևոր։ Ինչո՞վ ա կարևոր։ Ի՞նչ կապ ունի, երեխան ոնց ա հայտնվում ընտանիքում։

----------


## Chuk

> Թույլ տուր կասկածել, Արտ:


Լիլ, ասածդ ընդունում եմ: Բայց երբեմն լինում ա, որ ողջ կյանքում երեխա երազողը չի կարողանում լավ մայրություն անել, անկախ նրանից, որդեգրած ա, թե սեփականն ա:

Ամեն դեպքում իմ ուղեղում նկարագրված իրավիճակը չի տեղավորվում: Նեղանալ, վատ զգալ, տխրել, հասկանում եմ, բայց երես թեքել քեզ մեծացրած, պահած կնոջից ու մայր ես համարում, ես կարող եմ հասկանալ կամ նկարագրածս դեպքում, կամ էլ չափազանց էգոիստ մոտեցման դեպքում:

Բնավ չեմ բացառում հնարավոր սխալվելս:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ռուֆ, խի՞ ա դա ամենակարևոր։ Ինչո՞վ ա կարևոր։ Ի՞նչ կապ ունի, երեխան ոնց ա հայտնվում ընտանիքում։


Ոչինչ չէ՞ որ ես պատասխանեմ:
Արտ, ո՞նց կարա կարևոր չլինի...
Ինքնության հարց ա: Դու մեկ էլ իմանում ես, որ բնավորության էն գծերը, էն գենետիկ դեֆեկտներն ու առավելությունները որ ունես, լրիվ այլ, օտար մարդու հետ են կապված: 
Որը քեզ թողել ա աստված գիտի ինչի պատճառով: Թքած ունենալու, պահել չկարենալու, հոգեկան հիվանդ լինելու...

Ռոբոտ հո չի՞ մարդը, որ իր ծագման հարցն իր համար զրոյական նշանակություն ունենա: Թքած թե ինչ գործարանում են հավաքել, կարևորը սաղ մասերս տեղում լինեն ու լավ յուղած:

----------

Smokie (18.02.2014), Vardik! (18.02.2014), Նարե91 (18.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.02.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ոչինչ չէ՞ որ ես պատասխանեմ:
> Արտ, ո՞նց կարա կարևոր չլինի...
> Ինքնության հարց ա: Դու մեկ էլ իմանում ես, որ բնավորության էն գծերը, էն գենետիկ դեֆեկտներն ու առավելությունները որ ունես, լրիվ այլ, օտար մարդու հետ են կապված: 
> Որը քեզ թողել ա աստված գիտի ինչի պատճառով: Թքած ունենալու, պահել չկարենալու, հոգեկան հիվանդ լինելու...
> 
> Ռոբոտ հո չի՞ մարդը, որ իր ծագման հարցն իր համար զրոյական նշանակություն ունենա: Թքած թե ինչ գործարանում են հավաքել, կարևորը սաղ մասերս տեղում լինեն ու լավ յուղած:


Իմ ինքնոության միակ կարևոր բանը ես եմ, իմ սեփական թերություններով, դեֆետկներով ոու առավելություներով։

Ասենք պարզվում ա, իրա կենսաբականան մայրը հղիության ընթացքում ծխել ա, դրա համար երեխան դեֆեկտով ա ծնվել։ 
Հիմի որ իսկական ծնողները էդ մասին չասեցին, ի՞նչը փոխվավ, կամ որ ասեցին, ի՞նչը փոխվավ։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իմ ինքնոության միակ կարևոր բանը ես եմ, իմ սեփական թերություններով, դեֆետկներով ոու առավելություներով։
> 
> Ասենք պարզվում ա, իրա կենսաբականան մայրը հղիության ընթացքում ծխել ա, դրա համար երեխան դեֆեկտով ա ծնվել։ 
> Հիմի որ իսկական ծնողները էդ մասին չասեցին, ի՞նչը փոխվավ, կամ որ ասեցին, ի՞նչը փոխվավ։


Շատ ես պարզացնում, Արտ: 
Տենց պրիմիտիվ չի ամեն ինչ: Հոգեբանական պահ կա, որ չես կարա շրջանցես:

----------

Ռուֆուս (18.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմ ինքնոության միակ կարևոր բանը ես եմ, իմ սեփական թերություններով, դեֆետկներով ոու առավելություներով։
> 
> Ասենք պարզվում ա, իրա կենսաբականան մայրը հղիության ընթացքում ծխել ա, դրա համար երեխան դեֆեկտով ա ծնվել։ 
> Հիմի որ իսկական ծնողները էդ մասին չասեցին, ի՞նչը փոխվավ, կամ որ ասեցին, ի՞նչը փոխվավ։


Արտ, դե մի քիչ ծայրահեղացնում ես, ընդհանուր քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ էն առումով, որ էդպես ընդհանրապես խռովելը անընդունելի ա, չգիտեմ խի էն ծերության թեման ինձ տարավ ու ենթադրեցի, որ գուցե էդ 90-ամյա կինը տակը չիշիկ ա անում, հարմար առիթ ա միանգամից, որովհետև իրոք ոչ մի կերպ էդ աստիճան ծանր տանելը չեմ ընկալում, բայց նենց էլ չի կարա լինի, որ հեչ վեջդ չլինի, գոնե մի քանի օր մարդն իրա մեջ ինքն իրան չուտի՞, հլա որ էդ լուրը իմանալու վաղտ մի հատ էլ ջիգյարով կռվի մոր հետ, էլի լրիվ ընկալելի ա, բայց այ արդեն քեն պահելը՝ չէ:

----------

Chuk (18.02.2014), Vardik! (18.02.2014), Գալաթեա (18.02.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դրա համար կոնկրետ հարց եմ տվել։

Ասենք պարզվում ա, իրա կենսաբականան մայրը հղիության ընթացքում ծխել ա, դրա համար երեխան դեֆեկտով ա ծնվել։ 
Հիմի որ իսկական ծնողները էդ մասին չասեցին, ի՞նչը փոխվավ, կամ որ ասեցին, *ի՞նչը փոխվավ։

*

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դրա համար կոնկրետ հարց եմ տվել։
> 
> Ասենք պարզվում ա, իրա կենսաբականան մայրը հղիության ընթացքում ծխել ա, դրա համար երեխան դեֆեկտով ա ծնվել։ 
> Հիմի որ իսկական ծնողները էդ մասին չասեցին, ի՞նչը փոխվավ, կամ որ ասեցին, *ի՞նչը փոխվավ։
> 
> *


*Փոխվավ* հենց թեկուզ էն, որ էդ դեֆեկտիվ երեխեն չգիտի՝ որ ծակում ա իրան աշխարհ բերած ծխող մերը, որ բռնի ասի՝ "այ աննասուն, որ ինձնով հղի ժամանակ շոգեքարշի պես ծխում էիր, ի՞նչ էիր մտածում": 
Չգիտի՝ ինչի ա նա ծխել: Որտև էշ ա եղե՞լ, թե՞ անգրագետ: 
Կառչելու տեղ չունես, հարցականներ են մնում, որ սաղ կյանքդ քեզ տանջելու են:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, ոչ թե ես եմ պրիմիտիվացնում, այլ դուք եք չեղած տեղից դրամա ստեղծում։

«Բա չիմանա, թե իրա մերն ուր ա»։ Ասենք ոու պարզվավ, ալկաշ մեկն ա եղել, ծնել դրել ա մեկի դռան տակ գնացել, արժի՞ դրա որոնումների վրա 3 րոպե ժամանակ ծախսել։
Կամ նույնիսկ ալկաշ էլ չէր, կապ չունի ինչ պատճառով ա հրաժարվել երեխային։ Պրծ, դրանով իրանց մեջ ամեն ինչ վերջացավ։

Եթե իմանամ, սաղ պտի տենց ծանր տանեն, ինձ մնա որդեգրումը կարգելեմ։ թե չէ, դե արի եղունգ նայի, որ որոշես, թե որ տարիքից կարելի ա ասել։
Որ պահին էլ ասեցիր, տենց մի հիստերիկն եղավ, հելավ գնաց, դու 20 (30,40,...) տարի պահել մեծացրել ես, որ էսօրվա օրով ասի, դու մերս չես, ս. եղի՞։

Ոու ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե ձեր էդ դրամա սարքելը չլնի, սաղ իմ պես թեթև նայեն, ոչ մի խնդիր էլ չի ծագի, ոչ մի տարիքում։

Կենսաբանական մերս չե՞ս, ցավդ էլ տանեմ, հալալա քեզ, որ համ որդեգրել ես (էս տեղով թութք ա), համ հարազատ երեխու պես պահել ես։ Կենսաբանականի մերն են էնտեղ։

----------

Lusina (18.02.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

Էս պատմության մեջ ինձ համար մի աբսուրդային պահ կա. մինչև իմանալը, որ որդեգրված ա, ինքը շատ նորմալ հարաբերությունների մեջ էր մոր հետ, չեմ ասում աստվածացնում էր, բայց լավ էր վերաբերվում գոնե, մերն էլ քչից շատից իրա համար ամեն բան արել ա իրա կարեցածի չափով... իսկ իմանալուց հետո՝ որտեղ նստում, վեր ա կենում, մորը փնովում ու անպատվում ա: Լավ, մի՞թե արժի տենց վարվել... ո՞ւր կորավ էդ հարգանքը… ոչ մի բացատրություն չեմ կարողանում գտնել սրան:

----------

Vardik! (18.02.2014), Աթեիստ (18.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Արտ, չի կարելի երեխուն ստի մեջ մեծացնել, էդքանը արդեն հերիք է: 
Գոնե մինչև իր չափահասությունը ինքը պիտի իմանա ճշմարտությունը: Ու ինչքան շուտ իմանա, էնքան թեթև կտանի:
Եթե գտնում ես, որ դա էդքան կարևոր հարց չի, ուրեմն առավել ևս պիտի դա իրեն հանգիստ ասվի: Թող ինքը որոշի՝ կարևոր հարց է դա իր համար, թե չէ:
Ես գտնում եմ, որ կարևոր հարց է, որովհետև մարդու identity-ի մի մասն է կազմում:
Խնդրում եմ չհամեմատել որ դիրքում բեղմնավորված լինելու հետ:

----------

Smokie (18.02.2014), Vardik! (18.02.2014), Գալաթեա (18.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.02.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս պատմության մեջ ինձ համար մի աբսուրդային պահ կա. մինչև իմանալը, որ որդեգրված ա, ինքը շատ նորմալ հարաբերությունների մեջ էր մոր հետ, չեմ ասում աստվածացնում էր, բայց լավ էր վերաբերվում գոնե, մերն էլ քչից շատից իրա համար ամեն բան արել ա իրա կարեցածի չափով... իսկ իմանալուց հետո՝ որտեղ նստում, վեր ա կենում, մորը փնովում ու անպատվում ա: Լավ, մի՞թե արժի տենց վարվել... ո՞ւր կորավ էդ հարգանքը… ոչ մի բացատրություն չեմ կարողանում գտնել սրան:


Կոնկրետ էս քո պատմած դեպքը դժվար թե մեկը հայտնվի, որ նորմալ վերաբերմունք համարի, Նարե ջան:
Բայց ինչ վերաբերում ա հենց երևույթին՝ մարդն իրավունք ունի իրա ծագման մասին իմանալ էն ամենն, ինչ խալխը գիտի: 
Որովհետև, էլի եմ ասում, մարդը ռոբոտ չի, սերիական արտադրությունով չի հայտնվում աշխարհ: Մարդու ինքնությունը սերտ կապ ունի իր ծագման հետ:

----------

Smokie (18.02.2014), Vardik! (18.02.2014), Նարե91 (18.02.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

> Արտ, չի կարելի երեխուն ստի մեջ մեծացնել, էդքանը արդեն հերիք է:


Հա՛, բայց էդ մեռնելու շեմին կանգնած կինը շատ ավելի կարևոր բան ա արել չէ՞՝...չգիտես ինչ պայմաններում հայտնված նորածին էրէխուն պահել, մեծացրել ա. դա հերիք չի՞, որ էդ 50-ամյա կինը /պայամանական սենց կոչենք կնոջը/ մի հատ էդ խաբել-մաբելը մի կողմ դնի ու էդ մեռնելու պատրաստվող կնոջը տենց մղկտացող սրտով ճամփու չդնի:

----------

Vardik! (18.02.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ռիփ, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ եթե էդքան կարևորություն ա տրվում, ուրեմն պարտադիր պտի ասվի, ու շատ շուտ, երեխա տարիքում։

Այլ հարց ա, որ ես դրան կարևորություն չեմ տալիս։
Ասենք ես գիտեմ, որ մորական կողմս Լենինականից ա, իսկ հերս՝ կիսով չափ։ Չգիտեմ թե հորական պապս որտեղից ա։ Ու էս մասին հիշում եմ, մենակ երբ էդ թեմային եմ գալիս, որտև ինձ էդ ինֆոն բան չի տալու։

Ես մի ամիս առաջ իմացել եմ, որ մամայենքս ոչ թե 8 երեխա են եղել, այլ 9, պարզապես մի ախպերը մինչև իմ ծնվելը ինքնասպան ա եղել (հագեպես անհավասարակշիռ ա եղել)։ Իմացա, անցա, նենց չի որ դա ինձ ինչ որ բան տվեց։
Շատ բաներ կան, որ կարող ա փորփրելու դեպքում էլի իմանամ, բայց ինչի՞ս ա պետք։ Ի՞նչ կարևոր ա։

----------

Vardik! (18.02.2014), Նարե91 (18.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Եսիմ, Արտ, ինձ թվում է «ումից ես ծնվելը» մի քիչ ավելի խորը հարց է՝ համեմատած նրա հետ, թե ով որտեղից է գալիս կամ քանի քեռի է իրականում ունեցել:
Չնայած, հավատում եմ, որ քո համար հնարավոր է, էդ էլ էդքան կարևոր հարց չի:
Բայց կարծում եմ, շատերի համար է կարևոր:
Իսկ որ հիսուն տարեկանում մեկ էլ իմանում ես, որ սաղ կյանք քեզ խաբել են՝ քո ինքնության մի մասը քեզնից գաղտնի պահելով, էդ շատ ծանր բան է: Մարդ հաստատ կարող է լրիվ կոտրվել: Էլ չեմ ասում խաբողի հանդեպ վերաբերմունքի մասին:

----------


## Smokie

Մի հետաքրքիր փաստ՝ որբանոցում մեծացած, որոշ տարիքի հասած երեխան ավելի հեշտ ա համակերպվում որդեգրվելուն, (ասեմ ավելին՝ ուզում ա որդեգրվի) քան ի ծնե որդեգրված երեխան, երբ տարիներ անց իմանում ա իրականությունը: 

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Այվիի հետ, երեխան իր որդեգրված լինելու մասին պետք ա մինչև չափահաս դառնալը իմանա, թե չէ հետո ավելի բարդ ա լինելու: :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

> Ես մի ամիս առաջ իմացել եմ, որ մամայենքս ոչ թե 8 երեխա են եղել, այլ 9, պարզապես մի ախպերը մինչև իմ ծնվելը ինքնասպան ա եղել (հագեպես անհավասարակշիռ ա եղել)։ Իմացա, անցա, նենց չի որ դա ինձ ինչ որ բան տվեց։
> Շատ բաներ կան, որ կարող ա փորփրելու դեպքում էլի իմանամ, բայց ինչի՞ս ա պետք։ Ի՞նչ կարևոր ա։


  Ախր ո՞նց կարևոր չի Արտակ ջան: հասկանում եմ դու ի սկզբանե համակերպված էիր, որ 8 հոգի եք, ոչ թե 9 ու հիմա է՛լ առաջվա պես 8 եք, բայց մի՞թե իրոք նշանակություն չես տալիս էն փաստին, որ քո եղբայրը նման քայլի ա դիմել, կամ որ նման վիճակում ա եղել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինչու՞ որդեգրված երեխային ճշմարտությունը չեն ասում
- Վախենում են, որ անչափահաս երեխան ճշմարտությունն իմանալուց հետո էլ չի սիրի խորթ ծնողներին կամ այլ վերաբերմունք ցույց կտա
- Սպասում են, մինչև չափահաս դառնա, նոր ասեն, որովհետև վախենում են, որ երեխան փոքր է, շատ բան չի հասկանում, ծանր կտանի ճշմարտությունը, բայց չափահաս դառնալուց ավելի է դԺվարանում ճշմարտությունն ասելն ու շատ դեպքերում երեխան ավելի ծանր է տանում ճշմարտությունը:
- Սպասում են, մինչև չափահաս դառնա, նոր ասեն, որովհետև վախենում են, որ հասարակության ճնշումը երեխայի վրա բացասական ազդեցություն կունենա (ասենք դպրոցում դասընկերները անընդհատ հիշեցնեն, որ պահած երեխա է ու այլ տեսակի ճնշումներ)
- ...

Իմ կարծիքով նողները կարծում են, թե ճշմարտությունը թաքցնելով երեխային են պաշտպանում, այնինչ վախենում են, որ երեխայի սերը կորցնել:

Ինձ թվում է, մենակ ես չեմ, ում մոտ փոքր Ժամանակ մտքեր են առաջացել, թե բա որ հանկարծ պարզվի, ինձ որդեգրել են ու իմ ծնողները լրիվ ուրիշ մարդիկ են: Էդ մտքերն իրոք ինձ սարսափեցնում էին, նույնիսկ կարող էր պատճառ դառնալ, որ ամբողջ գիշեր չքնեի: Եթե փոքր Ժամանակ հանկարծ պարզեի, որ ինձ իրոք որդեգրել էին, ես չգիտեմ ինչ կանեի, թեկուզ էն որ բացի ինձանից բոլորը ճշմարտությունն իմացել են, խիստ վիրավորական էր ինձ համար: Իսկ եթե էս տարիքում իմանայի, որ ինձ որդեգրել էին, լրիվ ուրիշ վերաբերմունք կունենայի, չնայած գիտեմ, որ հաստատ որդեգրված չեմ  :Jpit:  Բայց մարդ էլ կա, մարդ էլ, չես կարող բոլորից նույն ռեակցիան սպասել:

----------

Vardik! (18.02.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ոչ  թե եղբայրս, այլ քեռիս, բայց հա, եթե չեմ տեսել, կարևոր չի։
Հեչ չեմ սիրում պատմությունն ու, փաստորեն, նաև դրա տեղային, անձնական կամ ընտանեկան դրսևորումները։ Ինչ կա, կա։ Ինչ եղել ա, բայց հիմա չկա, չկա։

«С глаз долой, из сердца вон» - էս ես չեմ հորինել, բայց իմ մասին ա։

----------


## Smokie

> *Ոչ  թե եղբայրս, այլ քեռիս*, բայց հա, եթե չեմ տեսել, կարևոր չի։
> Հեչ չեմ սիրում պատմությունն ու, փաստորեն, նաև դրա տեղային, անձնական կամ ընտանեկան դրսևորումները։ Ինչ կա, կա։ Ինչ եղել ա, բայց հիմա չկա, չկա։
> 
> «С глаз долой, из сердца вон» - էս ես չեմ հորինել, բայց իմ մասին ա։


Վայ, կներես աչքաթող արեցի :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Համաձայն եմ հնչած կարծիքների հետ, որ ինչ ծնողներից ծնված լինելը մարդու ինքնության մի մասն է: Բայց ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ՝ էստեղ սուտը շատ ավելի կարևոր երևույթ է, այսինքն՝ եթե որդեգրված երեխան իմանում է, որ որդեգրված է, նրա այդ բացասական ռեակցիան ոչ այնքան պայմանավորված է նրանով, որ «փաստորեն ես այն չեմ, ինչ կարծում էի եմ», այլ որ էդքան տարի խաբած են պահել:

Ինձ համար երեխայի՝ որդեգրված լինելը գաղտնի պահելը ուղղակի սուտ ա, նման աշխարհի բոլոր ստերին, երբ ճշմարտությունն իմանալիս վատանում ես, որ քեզ էդքան տարի խաբած են պահել: Կարծում եմ՝ որդեգրված լինելու մասին երեխային պետք ա հայտնել ինչքան հնարավոր ա շուտ, հենց սկսում ա խոսել, հենց սկսում ա հասկանալ տարբեր բաներ կամ գոնե հենց հարցնում ա՝ երեխաները որտեղից են: Վստահ եմ, նման բաներ շուտ իմացողները շատ ավելի անկոմպլեքս են կմեծանան (անկախ հասարակության ճնշումներից), քան եթե, ասենք, քսան տարեկանում իմանան ու վատանան: Պլյուս, միշտ կգնահատեն իրանց որդեգրած ծնողներին:

----------

ivy (18.02.2014), Nihil (18.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.02.2014)

----------


## Nihil

Իմ կարծիքով` շատ սխալ ու վիրավորական է երեխայի նկատմամբ դա թաքցնելը: Կարծում եմ, որ անպայման պետք է ասել նրան դրա մասին`հաշվի առնելով նաև այն, որ ինքը, շատ հնարավոր է, հետագայում պատահմամբ իմանա դրա մասին: Ծնողը ստիպված է լինելու ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում ստեր հորինել երեխայի հարցերին պատասխանելու համար: Ինչի՞ էլի:

Ուրիշ հարց, թե ինչպես ասել դա երեխային: Հա, էն որ երեխան կնեղվի, դա անխուսափելի է, բայց կարելի է այնպես խոսել, այնպես անել, որ դա մինիմալի հասցվի: Ասենք փոքր տարիքից խոսել հետը ԲԱՑ, ասել, որ երեխան ընտանիքում տարբեր ձևերով է հայտվում: Եսիմ: Ուղղակի չի դզում ստի մեջ ապրելը, էդքանը:

----------

ivy (18.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.02.2014)

----------

